# Cubic Aofu



## SpeedCubeReview (Jul 4, 2015)

This guy/Facebook page is always ahead of everything else and usually accurate. He just posted a supposedly cubic Aofu.

https://www.facebook.com/Coolrockstuff/posts/1645631402317669


----------



## samuelqwe (Jul 4, 2015)

I can feel the hype is everywhere.


----------



## Carbon (Jul 4, 2015)

It looks big, I'm guessing a bit bigger than the mini ss


----------



## LostGent (Jul 29, 2015)

For those who haven't seen...


----------



## Berd (Jul 29, 2015)

Carbon said:


> It looks big, I'm guessing a bit bigger than the mini ss


71 mm apparently. Looks cool! Uwr sub 2:20!!? Quite possibly.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Jul 29, 2015)

Berd said:


> 71 mm apparently. Looks cool! Uwr sub 2:20!!? Quite possibly.



That would be a perfect size. Hopefully the cubic shape resolves some of the popping issues of the regular AoFu


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 29, 2015)

Berd said:


> 71 mm apparently. Looks cool! *WR* sub 2:20!!? Quite possibly.



considering kevin will win one (probably more) of these at nats, its very possible.


----------



## joshsailscga (Jul 29, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> considering kevin will win one (probably more) of these at nats, its very possible.



Kevin's going to go home with 3 of these things


----------



## Berd (Jul 29, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> Kevin's going to go home with 3 of these things [emoji14]


Giverway?


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Jul 29, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> considering kevin will win one (probably more) of these at nats, its very possible.



He will win that many, that it will not fit in his bagpack. LOL  5x5-7x7 and maybe 4x4. Kevin was 4th and Mats was 5th at 4x4 at worlds. So now Kevin shoul be 1st. Who Knows.


----------



## joshsailscga (Jul 29, 2015)

ViliusRibinskas said:


> He will win that many, that it will not fit in his bagpack. LOL  5x5-7x7 and maybe 4x4. Kevin was 4th and Mats was 5th at 4x4 at worlds. So now Kevin shoul be 1st. Who Knows.



Nah, KCIII's got 4x4.


----------



## joshsailscga (Jul 29, 2015)

Berd said:


> Giverway?





biscuit said:


> Holy crap... The cubicle posted this link on their FB. Dang it I wish I was going!
> 
> http://thecubicle.us/thecubicleus-nationals-a-11.html



From the US Nats thread.


----------



## Berd (Jul 29, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> From the US Nats thread.


Yeah I meant from him. He's might get up to 4 7x7s haha.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 29, 2015)

Looks pretty nice, Hopefully it fixes popping and stuff from the first Aofu. (I don't have it though so I'm taking other peoples word on it.)


----------



## Chree (Jul 31, 2015)

It's up for pre-order on thecubicle.us! $49, only a dollar more expensive than the pillowed version. Not bad 

http://thecubicle.us/moyu-cubic-aofu-p-4516.html

It looks like the corners, at least, were redesigned.

Side Note: I like the name. GT.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jul 31, 2015)

Lol Giveaway.


----------



## cashis (Jul 31, 2015)

Hmm. Maybe might preorder bright stickerless. What does gt mean?


----------



## cubingcuban (Jul 31, 2015)

cashis said:


> Hmm. Maybe might preorder bright stickerless. What does gt mean?



A grand tourer (Italian: gran turismo) (GT) is a performance and luxury automobile capable of high speed or spirited long-distance driving. The most common format is a two-door coupé with either a two-seat or a 2+2 arrangement.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grand_tourer


----------



## cashis (Jul 31, 2015)

Oh. gt is cool, still upset it isnt huafu tho.


----------



## cubingcuban (Jul 31, 2015)

I'm upset because of the price lol. $49 is just too much for a puzzle, it should be $35.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 31, 2015)

They should call the pillowed Aofu the Moyu Aofu Z.


----------



## cubingcuban (Jul 31, 2015)

It can be seen on this picture http://thecubicle.us/images/aofugtpre3.jpg that the corner is made from four parts. But the picture on the right still uses the 3 part corner. Anyone have ideas about which corner design is actually used by the aofu gt?


----------



## Lid (Jul 31, 2015)

I'll definitely get a bright stickerless (unless reviews say otherwise) :tu

And yes $49 maybe a little high, but with the $48 that the pillowed costs it was not unexpected.


----------



## Forcefulness (Jul 31, 2015)

cubingcuban said:


> It can be seen on this picture http://thecubicle.us/images/aofugtpre3.jpg that the corner is made from four parts. But the picture on the right still uses the 3 part corner. Anyone have ideas about which corner design is actually used by the aofu gt?



The external part of the corner will be split into 3 parts and the stock and base will be one piece


----------



## Forcefulness (Jul 31, 2015)

Dragonball GT, Aofu GT. Coincidence? I think not.


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Aug 1, 2015)

Cool!
Think it'll be worth the 50$?
Hope so!


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Aug 1, 2015)

Preordered mine. Review when I get it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berd (Aug 1, 2015)

Anyone know why white is expected to be in stock quicker than everything else on the cubicle?


----------



## EvilGnome6 (Aug 1, 2015)

ViolaBouquet said:


> Preordered mine. Review when I get it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I pre-ordered one today. I'm ready for a better 7x7.


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Aug 4, 2015)

Anyone know why it's GT? Sorry if it's obvious


----------



## DGCubes (Aug 4, 2015)

IAmEpic2004 said:


> Anyone know why it's GT? Sorry if it's obvious



Previous page, haha.


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Aug 5, 2015)

DGCubes said:


> Previous page, haha.



Oh, whoops! Sorry!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 5, 2015)

Do you guys think it's really worth 50$? I like my SS but I think the aofu will be an upgrade


----------



## Berd (Aug 5, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Do you guys think it's really worth 50$? I like my SS but I think the aofu will be an upgrade


I'm gonna wait on some reviews. Maybe a birthday present who noes.


----------



## 1w3playZ (Aug 5, 2015)

cashis said:


> Oh. gt is cool, still upset it isnt huafu tho.



I was upset that the mini aosu wasn't a HuaSu 
(A eBay store told me that a HuaSu is coming soon though, Well see)


----------

